# For those that remember Gary Handa...



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

For the old school TT forum boys - Interesting reading.

http://www.uk-mkivs.net/forums/332604/ShowPost.aspx


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Very interesting indeed


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

What MAPG said.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I do remember the times that Gary would post on here and it always seemed to me that his car was off the road more often than it was on.

Guess this is the proof.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmmm


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

His car was at AMD the last few times I visited. I said I see Gary's car is here again and I now realise that the comment was quickly passed over. I can now see why.

Gary is non my account manager for a supplier to my company so I still see him. He mentioned a while back he was trying not to go legal but it seems he feels he has no option.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Feel sorry for the guy, but it does seem that someone there has been mixing the business with personal issues, and it kinda conflicts with most peoples opinion :? on here


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I used to kick his arse on Project Gotham Racing 2 online, if that helps at all.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

What's your xbox gamertag, Carlos?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

As I recall there was more than a little swaggering from MRKiv about passing this Evo and that RS4, King of the Road etc, then the quest for the 400hp road-going 2wd golf. :?

It appears it did most of it's overtaking on the back of a flatbed truck.

Rather bizarre spending 40K on an old Golf anyway. But whatever floats your boat.

Most I know speak highly of AMD. This wouldn't deter me from using them at all, unless I was in the market for a 400hp 1.8t Golf.

I could think of better projects to waste money on.

Say you started with a Â£10K base car then had Â£40K to spend, what would you get for Â£50K. 400hp comes quite cheap these days. The 400hp Evo springs to mind. A mildly tuned 420hp RS4. A Monaro. An M3 CSL. 
Not a Golf. :?

Still customer service is customer service, so if they 'promised' a solution then they should deliver one. Or manage customer expectations....

_Caveat emptor._


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I always thought he was a bit of a knob, and i got bored reading halfway through the thread, can anybody summarise it for me?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

His car was only "road worthy" 8 months out of 5 years and he suggested AMD are to blame and it was getting all legal.

He's know pulled his original post as he received a call from AMD and it appears they're in discussions. I happened to speak to him just after this call.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> His car was only "road worthy" 8 months out of 5 years and he suggested AMD are to blame and it was getting all legal.


GTi 03 was quite funny, him polishing his car all day with a feather duster whilst strutting around wearing his sparco boots bragging about his 'claimed' BHP!

Funny tho that he would never accept anybodys challenge for a 'head to head' on a drag or track. Now we know why... but we always knew that anyway didn't we. Nause :?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> He's know pulled his original post as he received a call from AMD and it appears they're in discussions. I happened to speak to him just after this call.


Wish I'd read your post Scotty before hunting everywhere to find out what the fuss was about!  What a waste of money though - this is why people like me never touch their cars and leave them totally OEM. :?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

[smiley=stupid.gif]

10k on a car plus 40k doing it up. hmmm i can think of plenty of cars id rather have for that money rather than making a Golf go like stink that i could only drive for 8 months out of 5 years


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Call me cynical, but AMD has done the motoring public a great favour by keeping him off the road :lol: Once less dangerous driver off the road...


----------



## cyberdude (May 24, 2002)

I've got to agree with simch's comment



> I very soon sized AMD up, and I used AMD a lot back when Geoff had the country garage at Oddington in 1990. The Bicester operation is no where near the same, I did not get the warm fuzzy feeling of trust that I used to get when Geoff did my old Fiesta on the rollers,


When I used to take my old quattro to AmD in Oddington in the early nineties they (Geoff) were great - they had plenty of time for you. When I took my TT there a few months ago I didn't get the same feeling. They are more about selling something to you than being real entheusiasts. It was take or leave type of attidude.

I understand it's a business and they are in it to make money and there are many happy forum members on here who use them. I just feel it's a shame when companies start to get too popular and start to forget where they started.

This post isn't meant as a dig at AmD as do produce some good work but just my feeling having experienced them when they were a lot smaller.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's a couple of comments on here that are potentially in breach of the personal flaming rules.

Please refrain from these otherwise we'll have to moderate the posts. :?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Haha yes and from one of the moderators too! Slap his wrist! :lol:

My first dealings with AmD were also at Oddington, they mapped my first TT there. I did notice that the atmosphere changed when they moved to Bicester, got a lot more corporate and a lot less friendly and less "amateur" (word meant as a compliment, not a criticism).


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Oddington was always fun - especially the local 'test' routes


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Oddington was always fun - especially the local 'test' routes


I remember those days


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Personally I would never consider spending 40k on a 10k car. I think I remember him commenting that he preferred to be a big fish in a small pond rather then a small fish in a big pond hence having the 'fastest' Golf in Europe or something :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> Personally I would never consider spending 40k on a 10k car. I think I remember him commenting that he preferred to be a big fish in a small pond rather then a small fish in a big pond hence having the 'fastest' Golf in Europe or something :?


My sentiment exactly.

And BTW that 996 still looks The Business. Nice Mods. 

...although you could have had a highly modded Golf doubtless for similar money. Think what you are missing...... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Thanks garyc. 

Interesting to see some of the old names are still on the forum these days... seems like ages ago when I had a TT 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NIIK_TT said:


> Personally I would never consider spending 40k on a 10k car. I think I remember him commenting that he preferred to be a big fish in a small pond rather then a small fish in a big pond hence having the 'fastest' Golf in Europe or something :?


Yep, he was full of sh*t like that from what i remember. :?


----------

